# 49c Trick



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen this being done in a video....does it actually work for everyone? Your views please guys......and whats your fav? The speedo?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it works for everyone!

49C is the best one to keep an eye on... the rest are ok... but not as much use!


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I feel Im missing out on something?!

Link to video?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## toms96 (Dec 12, 2008)

after a bit of advice, will the 49c trick be affected by the common dashpod failure?
my temperature gauge shows a way too high reading and so does the 49c trick even though the fans are on and the engine bay is cold!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

If both show the same high temp, you have a problem!! Get it sorted quick!

How high is the temp reading on 49c?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I take it that video is in kph!!!!!!!!! If not then that is one foooooking quick tt!!!!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I like this . . . a lot! Code 51 (Eng oil temp) is my fave but my question is, how do you get your climatic control back? Does it 'reset' after the ignition is turned off then on again?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

HIt the same sequence as you did to enter the mode to exit it... and yes it also resets after the engine is turned off.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I just did this trick, number 49 shows as '30'. This is from a cold engine, not used for 12 hours. I guess that's fine.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Temp should be as close to 90C as possible. That's after a good warm up session.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Excellent gonna play with mine later...very handy


----------



## toms96 (Dec 12, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> If both show the same high temp, you have a problem!! Get it sorted quick!
> 
> How high is the temp reading on 49c?


temp gauge was reading 130, 49c trick was showing 120!
i assume this is bad!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

YES VERY....

DO NOT DRIVE THE CAR!! Get it towed to a garage!


----------



## toms96 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have had a diagnostic done on the car, it came up with no faults.
i had the thermostat changed only to be told i was suffering from a faulty dashpod and my temp gauge was giving me false readings.
I have been driving the car at very high temperatures thinking my temp gauge was incorrect, however when iv opened the bonnet its always been cool.
can the temp gauge and the 49c trick both be wrong?
HELP!


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like you need the temp sensor changing as well.


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I can't seem to get this working on my car. I'm following the instructions (turn off, then turn on and press the two buttons) but it doesn't change at all.

I have an X reg TTC 180. Am I missing something?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

toms96 said:


> after a bit of advice, will the 49c trick be affected by the common dashpod failure?
> my temperature gauge shows a way too high reading and so does the 49c trick even though the fans are on and the engine bay is cold!


Yes the dashpod and 49 trick will show the same don't panic!! Mine shows hight temps also but vagcom shows otherwise.
I thought I had problems, I checked everything and replaced temp sender, thermal switch, thermostat and so on. your best bet is to get it on a laptop and compare the values. Mine turned out to be dashpod failing.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

**wilkie** said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I can't seem to get this working on my car. I'm following the instructions (turn off, then turn on and press the two buttons) but it doesn't change at all.
> 
> ...


 press the recirculating button before the up arrow :wink:


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

How come I get 75 degrees all the time on the 51c trick. Once it has reached 75 it does not move up or down.


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> **wilkie** said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon all,
> ...


That was it! Thanks.

Next question! - my temp gauge stays on 50 and 49c diagnostic stays on 30. Does this indicate a faulty temperature sensor?

Thanks


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

**wilkie** said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > **wilkie** said:
> ...


Sounds more like your thermostat is sticking, I replaced mine when it was sticking at 75. best get it looked at, either you need your thermostat replacing or temp sender or pod is faulty? you know anybody with vagcom who can check your coolant temps for you?


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> Sounds more like your thermostat is sticking, I replaced mine when it was sticking at 75. best get it looked at, either you need your thermostat replacing or temp sender or pod is faulty? you know anybody with vagcom who can check your coolant temps for you?


I've ordered a vagcom cable today so hopefully will have more of a clue in a few days time.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

**wilkie** said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds more like your thermostat is sticking, I replaced mine when it was sticking at 75. best get it looked at, either you need your thermostat replacing or temp sender or pod is faulty? you know anybody with vagcom who can check your coolant temps for you?
> ...


Ok so when you got it plugged in select control module, then 01-Engine, then Meas.blocks-08, then put 001 where it says group and click go, you correct coolant temp should be there.


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> Ok so when you got it plugged in select control module, then 01-Engine, then Meas.blocks-08, then put 001 where it says group and click go, you correct coolant temp should be there.


Right, here are the results I'm getting after taking the car for a run:

51C diagnostic: 90c
49C diagnostic: 36c
Vagcom: 36c
Temp gauge: does not register

As the interior heater seems to be working and engine temperature is ok, would it be correct to assume that the sender is faulty? Or does this still point to the thermostat?

Cheers


----------

